# Twisted Stitchers



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone living in or near Brighton, Michigan, is invited to join the Twisted Stitchers. Crochet, cross-stitch, embroider, or knit with a group of crafty people. Teen thru adult. Learn a craft, or share a skill. Make a square for Project Linus if you like. Join us at the Brighton Library, just west of Meijers and south of the post office. Monday, July 11th, 6 PM, in the Library conference room.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Put the coffee on and I'll come over????????Oh how I wish I could.


----------



## lallison (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks. I live in Ann Arbor. I will be there. :lol:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Wasn't that a rock group? No, wait, that was Twisted SISTER!

What a great idea to collect the squares! Can squares be mailed? Anyone know if an organization like that in the Chicago area?


----------



## Cathy Strohm (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the offer but it is a little far to go from Royal Oak. If you are ever in Troy on a Tuesday night at 5:30 a large group meets at Panera at 14 Mile and John R .


----------



## mrshandyfixit (Apr 25, 2011)

I live in Brighton and would love to join your group, however, we are leaving for a 2 week trip tomorrow. Would you please keep me in mind for other get-togethers you might have?


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

What are Project Linus squares? I have a nephew who works at the Ford dealer there and a niece who works at a realty in Brighton. I could have them drop off the sqs. if I can do them...



yarnstars said:


> Anyone living in or near Brighton, Michigan, is invited to join the Twisted Stitchers. Crochet, cross-stitch, embroider, or knit with a group of crafty people. Teen thru adult. Learn a craft, or share a skill. Make a square for Project Linus if you like. Join us at the Brighton Library, just west of Meijers and south of the post office. Monday, July 11th, 6 PM, in the Library conference room.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

lallison said:


> Thanks. I live in Ann Arbor. I will be there. :lol:


lallison..is your last name Allison? I have relatives that I am trying to locate in Michigan. Can I email you?

June


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

yarnstars said:


> Anyone living in or near Brighton, Michigan, is invited to join the Twisted Stitchers. Crochet, cross-stitch, embroider, or knit with a group of crafty people. Teen thru adult. Learn a craft, or share a skill. Make a square for Project Linus if you like. Join us at the Brighton Library, just west of Meijers and south of the post office. Monday, July 11th, 6 PM, in the Library conference room.


Hi. I live in Howell. I am soooooo surprised to find someone just about 7 miles from me. You have made my day.


----------



## lallison (Mar 15, 2011)

My last name is Allison. Please email me. [email protected]


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

lallison said:


> My last name is Allison. Please email me. [email protected]


ok..will do!

June


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

Too bad, I have moved to Elmhurst, Illinois! I would have loved it!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Lucky all of you--Would love to be able to join a group--Have a great time!!!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

love the name !!


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

The Twisted Stitchers will meet again on July 25, 6 pm Brighton Library conference room. Then again on August 8th and 29th. Crochet, cross-stitch, embroider, or knit with a group of crafty people, teen thru adult. Share a skill or learn a new one. Make a square for Project Linus, if you like.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

bonster said:


> Wasn't that a rock group? No, wait, that was Twisted SISTER!
> 
> What a great idea to collect the squares! Can squares be mailed? Anyone know if an organization like that in the Chicago area?


If you crochet, the Northern Illinois Chapter of the Crochet Guild of America does this-usually at the October meeting. The meetings are really close to you--in the public library at Rolling Meadows. The next meeting is Saturday, July23 at 1:30PM. I will be there. This is a crochet group so the squares must be crocheted, I'm afraid. The squares are used to make afghans for Warm Up America.

Karen


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

The Twisted Stitchers meet again on Nov. 28, at 6pm at the Brighton Michigan, Library conference room. Crochet, cross-stitch,embroider, or knit with a group of crafty people, share a skill or learn a new one.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Nov. 28 is our next meeting, hope to meet you then.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Our next meeting is Nov 28, Monday at the Brighton Library conference room, 6 pm.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Wish I could come, but I live in Missouri about 80 miles west of St. Louis. Have fun I will be thinking of you gals. Also have a nice Thanksgiving.


----------

